# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل تحقيق لكتاب " تحفة الأشراف " هل هو عبدالصمد شرف الدين أو بشار عواد؟ نرجو الإفادة

## أبو أحمد العنزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أفضل تحقيق لكتاب " تحفة الأشراف لمعرفة الأطراف " هل هو عبدالصمد شرف الدين أو بشار عواد؟ وما هي الدار الطابعة؟ نرجو الإفادة ..


وجزاكم الله خيرا ...


.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإني لا أرى بأسا ببرنامج: إتقان الحرفة بإكمال التحفة، وهو صادر عن الشركة العربية لتقنية المعلومات، إن استطعت أن تحصل عليه

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

> سلام عليكم،
> فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
> أما بعد،
> فإني لا أرى بأسا ببرنامج: إتقان الحرفة بإكمال التحفة، وهو صادر عن الشركة العربية لتقنية المعلومات، إن استطعت أن تحصل عليه


جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا أبو مريم على هذه الفائدة القيّمة وسأحاول الحصول على هذا البرامج ...

لكن ماهو أفضل تحقيق للكتاب؟ لأني أحتاج اشتري الكتاب. وجزاكم الله خيرا


.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،




> جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا أبو مريم على هذه الفائدة القيّمة وسأحاول الحصول على هذا البرامج ...
> لكن ماهو أفضل تحقيق للكتاب؟ لأني أحتاج اشتري الكتاب. وجزاكم الله خيرا
> .


فمبلغ علمي المتواضع، ولعل مشايخنا وإخواننا الأفاضل يوافقونني، أن أفضل تحقيق لكتاب تحفة الأشراف هو: برنامج إتقان الحرفة بإكمال التحفة،

وفيه استدراكات على الطبعتين المذكورتين،
والله تعالى أجل وأعلم

----------


## أبو القاسم

الشيخ علي الصياح كان ينصح بطبعة شرف الدين

----------


## عبدالله العلي

ويرى الشيخ الصياح أن النسخة الحاسوبية ( برنامج إتقان الحرفة )  أتقن من النسخة المطبوعة ..

----------


## عمر زعلة

هناك كتاب بعنوان "طبعتا تحفة الأشراف في ميزان العدل" لأبي الأشبال أحمد شاغف

على هذا الرابط
http://www.archive.org/search.php?qu...D9%8A%D8%AB%22

----------

